
Cells solve mazes and respond at a distance using attractant breakdown - bookofjoe
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6507/eaay9792
======
bookofjoe
>Cells solved Henry VIII's infamous hedge maze by 'seeing around corners,'
video shows

[https://www.livescience.com/cells-solve-mazes-
chemotaxis.htm...](https://www.livescience.com/cells-solve-mazes-
chemotaxis.html)

